# Ice Blue Zebra vs Red Top Cobalt Zebra



## Matman1110 (Oct 13, 2011)

Metriaclima Greshakei (Ice blue zebra) and a red top cobalt zebra..

Are they the same species or different?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

No, they are not the same. Metriaclima greshakei is usually referred to as an "Ice blue" zebra, and they have the red/orange dorsal fins. Metriaclima callianos is usually called a "Cobalt" zebra, but they are solid blue (with a blue dorsal). It sounds like someone has gotten the common names for these 2 mixed up, so who knows what they are talking about. Just know that if the fish is an all-blue zebra, it could be a "Cobalt" zebra, or Metriaclima callianos, and if it has a red/orange dorsal it could be Metriaclima greshakei (or pyrosantos, or any number of others).


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

All are different & it can become confusing when they are sold under "trade names or common names".
Metriaclima greshakei is often sold as an "Ice blue zebra".
Metriaclima Mbenji is similar looking, (but also come in OB) is often sold as "red top cobalt" 
and
Metriaclima Pyrosantos is often sold as "red top zebra"
HTH


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

And to make it even more confusing....at least one C. Afra species has been sold in the trade as the "Red-Top Zebra."


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Lab. sp hongi are also 'red top zebra' on my order lists lol.


----------



## Matman1110 (Oct 13, 2011)

So basically the name "red top zebra" could refer to:

1)Metriaclima Greshakei (Ice blue zebra)
2)Metriaclima Mbenji (Red top cobalt zebra)
3)Metriaclima Pyrosantos 
4)Lab. sp Hongi
5)Possible others

And all are different species

If the fish store has the tank labeled "Red Top Zebras", which species is it most likely to be?


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

"red top zebra" usually refers to Metriaclima Pyrosantos .


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Matman1110 said:


> So basically the name "red top zebra" could refer to:
> 
> 1)Metriaclima Greshakei (Ice blue zebra)
> 2)Metriaclima Mbenji (Red top cobalt zebra)
> ...


I think that kind of depends - as Kyboy said, it's usually pyrosantos where he is, but around here it's almost always greshakei. I would suggest that if you are serious about obtaining some "red-top zebras" that you want to breed, get them from a vendor that can ID them by their Latin name (and preferably a collection point). Most of the sponsor vendors on this site are specific about those details. That way, if you ever want to add to the group you'll know exactly what you're looking for, and the offspring will be more valuable than a generic "red-top zebra".


----------

